# Baby moving or gas?



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm not far enough along to feel the baby move, but I'm afraid that when I get to that point I'll feel gas and think it's baby, or vice versa. I can already totally feel my gas moving and I believe them that it'll feel about the same. It always feels like an alien is moving around in my tummy! I get huge gas bubbles moving around. So how would I really tell the difference? How would I know if my baby was not moving and there was something wrong? Is it that different? Is there a way to tell?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

amy,How far along are you ?When I was just two months, I felt my first son move. It felt like fluttering deep down.When you get far enough along, you'll know without a doubt when your baby is moving. You'll be able to see and to feel the head or the bottom , when you press on your tummy. You'll also be able to see it move.It's the most exciting thing IMO.Congratulations ! When is the baby due ?Jeanne


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: I can already totally feel my gas moving


How could you know it's gas?


----------



## Mrspoopsalot (Jul 14, 2003)

I am in the same boat!!!I am 4 months along, and I was thinking the same thing. I know I can feel my gas, but what about the baby, I guess we'll really know when the baby "really" starts moving. Last night I thought it was gas, didn't think any different, then I said...."oh wait, that could be the baby!!!!" It was kind-of funny. Sorry that I can't help you, I just thought I'd tell you that you're not alone. When are you due? I am due August 10th. Congrats!!! Good Luck & Take Care


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm due September 22nd, I'm almost exactly 8 weeks along. They told me I wouldn't feel anything until about 12 weeks. I guess I'm not positive it's gas, but I've felt gas moving before and it feels the same as it has before. I guess it could be the baby, some people feel it earlier... I'm starting to bloat a lot and have a little tummy. I started out at about 105 pounds, so I've been told I would start showing early. It's so exciting!! I just hate to tell people I feel movement to think I could be embarrassed by just gas. Is it really possible to feel it this soon?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: I've felt gas moving before


How did you know it was gas then?


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi I had a baby a year and half ago and I do remember that when I really felt my son move a lot I stayed home for a day as I thought my stomach was doing wierd stuff .....I don't think it was particularly bad until I was about 4 months along. Later on you know the gas as your intestines are all shoved to the sides so gas (or intestinal pain if you don't beleive it is gas) feels like a side ache.Congratulations to all of you...get some sleep now!


----------



## MichiganMommy (Feb 18, 2004)

As the mother of 3 and expecting mother, I can tell you at 8 weeks, you're not feeling your baby move. I've also had extreme problems with gas and you WILL be able to tell the difference. I'm guessing this is your first baby. Now, with my first baby, I did feel him move at about 12 weeks which is very very early. But at 8 weeks, your baby is about the size of a pinto bean- .56-.8". It's next to impossible that you'd be feeling your baby move this soon.Don't worry, any extreme gas problems will NOT prevent you from feeling your baby move- you'll be able to feel just how active that baby is once s/he gets bigger! Congratulations!


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

I totally agree with MichiganMommy. It's gas, not that baby. i am a mother of 3, and they say you can feel the baby move earlier the more pregnancies you have. But even 12 weeks is early to feel the baby. Usually it's about the 18th week. And I remember EXACTLY the first time I felt my first baby, it is very different than gas, it feels literally like there is a butterfly fluttering aroud in there! You'll know when you feel it, it's AWESOME!! It will make your heart flutter!


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

I've felt my baby move starting about two weeks ago. I am now at 18 weeks (which I don't get why that is considered the fifth month by "What to Expect When You're Expecting" by the way? I would think that 20 weeks would be entering 5 months....but anyway...)I could tell because it was a fluttering. I don't know how to explain it...but gas is just different at least thats how it felt to me...gas seems like it really gets the intestines going, and for me it is painful ....where this was a bunch of very faint flutters that felt like flutters and not wrenching or "banging" like gas does to me. I guess that may change as pregnancy goes on and baby grows and moves around more.


----------



## Meem5472 (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't usually post on this board, but I thought I'd jumo into this conversation. I just had a baby 14 months ago and I remember very clearly when I first felt him moving. Everyone said that it would feel like fluttering, and that's exactly how it felt. I've had IBS-D for many years and have dealt with some pretty nasty gas pains, but the baby movement was just different. I didn't feel him move until 20 weeks or so. Feeling him move and kick was my favorite part of pregnancy so I can understand your desire to feel him/her move.


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

The doctors told me it couldn't be the baby moving. I'm 13 weeks now and eagerly awaiting movement. When I first feel movement, it'll be daily, right? That's how I can be sure? I've found now that if I lean forward when I'm having gas problems it takes the pressure from my uterus off of my intestines. I'm already showing, but I've only gained 4 pounds. My mom showed early too and I've been only 105 to 110 pounds my whole life. Anyway, thanks for the input. I'll let you know when I can feel something for sure. One more thing... when they found the heartbeat it was off to one side. Does that mean that's where the baby is, or will he move? I've been telling people that's probably where he is. We call him a "he" because we want a boy.


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Think goldfish in a big bowl, they move around alot! Even when you are farther along, they will hear the heart tones in different places, sometimes in the same visit as the baby swims around. I would agree that it is very early to feel movement. I was around 16-18 weeks with mine when it was obvious. At the end of my pregnancy with my 10 pound son (he was in there face up) and you could clearly see him move his knees back and forth!


----------

